# HED 3 - rear wheel clincher to fixed gear



## terrylew (Apr 14, 2006)

hello-
i have been reading the forum and want to know my options and anyones experience with the conversion of a HED 3 (tri spoke) wheel to a fixed gear. 1) surly fixxer 2) weld or jb weld the cassette hub 3) jam the pawl with a very short spoke (though i'm not too keen on this idea). what are other peoples experience and thoughts. i want to go surly fixxer but would like a step by step of the conversion for the HED wheel. I have converted a spinergy rev -x wheel before but not the HED. many thanks.

terry


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I thought HED made a track conversion kit for their tri spoke wheels. Maybe start there?


----------



## terrylew (Apr 14, 2006)

forgot to mention the HED 3 wheelset is an existing pair already in my hands.


----------

